# Simple Guitar Songs For Earning Change?



## Mike Schmitt (Aug 5, 2016)

I have an acoustic guitar, been practicing for almost 6 months. And figured it would be worth a shot to play on the streets since no one is hiring around here.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 5, 2016)

How to:


Full song:



More stuff:
https://m.youtube.com/results?q=easy guitar busking song&sm=3


----------



## Mankini (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Mike Schmitt (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you very much sirs


----------



## Tony Pro (Aug 6, 2016)

This tune is great for practicing finger-picking. I've only been playing guitar for a year but I can play it about as well as he does in the beginning of the vid. My girlfriend is so goddamn sick of hearing it.


----------

